# any luck on the massachutes?



## tnunneleer22 (Jan 3, 2009)

thinking about taking the boat out to the massachutes has anyone had any luck out there? if so on what? thaks


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

Where is the Massachutes? I go out of Destin Pass.

thanx,

Stan


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Just outside of Pensacola Pass.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

spanish everywhere of course. and there is two jewfish on it. you need a big hardtail and sink it down. it will feel like u have the wreck lol but no they are two huge ones. bout 300 pounds each


----------



## bay98trophy (Jan 4, 2010)

mass
30*17.86
87*18.41

havent been fishing there too much but i heard that if your around there during low tide be careful because the mast sticks out of the water. FYI


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Was there friday..jus checkin it out, not fishin. Couple other boats there, catchin fish, and 3 nice about 6 foot sharks commin right up to the surface.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Clay-Doh said:


> Was there friday..jus checkin it out, not fishin. Couple other boats there, catchin fish, and 3 nice about 6 foot sharks commin right up to the surface.


*I was out there Friday only for about 20 minutes on the way in but we caught some nice King and a Pelican dove on my buddies Gotcha lure, it was funny as Hell. We did get him free and unharmed ( No Hook in him )*

*I would put up the pic's but have still not had anyone tell me how to do it on the new Forum.*


----------

